# Historic Dollar / Euro rates



## computerman (6 Feb 2009)

Is there a web site out there giving old exchange rates?

Im looking for 2005 and 2006 rates.


----------



## callybags (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: Historic Doller / euro rates*

http://www.x-rates.com/cgi-bin/hlookup.cgi


----------



## brazen_dude (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: Historic Doller / euro rates*

Try [broken link removed]


----------



## ajapale (8 Feb 2009)

Is it possible to get graphical output at these sites?


----------



## Joe Hill (8 Feb 2009)

The European Central Bank provides historical exchange rate data in a format that can be imported into Excel
http://www.ecb.int/stats/exchange/eurofxref/html/index.en.html#dowloads


----------

